# Oppo bdp 103 media art



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

I just picked up my new oppo last night and was wondering about cover art on movie data. I am running J River on my PC and is there anyway to show the movie art on the oppo? It is connected through Ethernet and used the ps3 and generic server on J River. Shows all my movie files in alphabetical order but just no art. Files are mkv, mpeg, mp4 and the movies loaded are digital copies that we are allowed to rip. Program I used to rip was DVD fab if it matters. Reason I purchased the player is to replace my ps3 the audio was always out of sync and video was not fantastic streaming. The same movies look like blu ray off the oppo and audio is synced now. I am really happy so far with the purchase just wish I could get the art to show and maybe add genre some how?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

so why aren't you just using the PC as a source ? ie bypass the Oppo ... 
In Jriver can you see the cover art under the Video section ??


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Main computer is upstairs in our living room and I do use J River up there and Oppo is downstairs. The biggest problem with the main computer is for some reason it won't play the mkv pass thru files not sure why? Also the audio does not seem to decode right for some reason and audio and video are out if sync on some movies. Plus the darker scenes for movies the blacks are washed out. Just an example the beginning of Avengers where the helicopter is flying through the clouds. It is in all honesty mostly my fault since there are so many features of J River that are way out of my league. I did have the same issue on the PS3 while accessing the movies as well though. I had all the cover art but you could tell the movies were ripped. I always just wanted a way to play my files where you would tell no difference between the file and watching a disk. It is a night and day difference with the Oppo though. All audio shows True HD and DTS HD and looks and sounds like you are watching the disk. My wife and I at least can tell no difference. I e-mailed Oppo and they responded that they know of the issue and hope to have it resolved in a future firmware update. Also what do you use for your storage as far as nas? I thought you had posted somewhere that you had a large library and will soon need to upgrade mine. If I am mistaken and am thinking of a different person I apologize in advance.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Main computer is upstairs in our living room and I do use J River up there and Oppo is downstairs. The biggest problem with the main computer is for some reason it won't play the mkv pass thru files not sure why? Also the audio does not seem to decode right for some reason and audio and video are out if sync on some movies. Plus the darker scenes for movies the blacks are washed out. Just an example the beginning of Avengers where the helicopter is flying through the clouds. It is in all honesty mostly my fault since there are so many features of J River that are way out of my league. I did have the same issue on the PS3 while accessing the movies as well though. I had all the cover art but you could tell the movies were ripped. I always just wanted a way to play my files where you would tell no difference between the file and watching a disk. It is a night and day difference with the Oppo though. All audio shows True HD and DTS HD and looks and sounds like you are watching the disk. My wife and I at least can tell no difference. I e-mailed Oppo and they responded that they know of the issue and hope to have it resolved in a future firmware update. Also what do you use for your storage as far as nas? I thought you had posted somewhere that you had a large library and will soon need to upgrade mine. If I am mistaken and am thinking of a different person I apologize in advance.


Some of my DVD files require the use of ASIO driver as opposed to WASAPI which I prefer - some type of buffering issue I havent figure out with Jriver.... XBMC (JODI) does not seem to have that issue.
As far as black levels Im not sure - there are so many audio/video tweaks w Jriver but thats what I love about it...
I do use 7.1 ANALOG output exclusively - I have a ASUS sound card with upgraded discrete opamps and this setup has improved the sound quality dramatically but is quite an investment....
For library storage we use a SYNOLOGY DS415+ with 12 TB of storage space = a very reasonable price for that amount of storage ($1097 on Amazon) Jriver accesses it directly but its also great to setup remote TVs with roku/plex to also have access.... and Synology also has an amazing amount of peripheral software - check out the demo on synology website....


----------

